# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  The RapidBot 3.0 3D Printer

## Eddie

This printer looks really awesome.  This is the RapidBot 3.0 by MakeMendel (http://makemendel.com/)




Anyone see one of these live in action before?

----------


## DrLuigi

Seems like a great printer for a great price point,

Didnt hear from them alot tho, So i aint realy sure if it are realy quality parts.

----------


## redrick

By the video, this printer looks pretty legit.  I've seen them ranked pretty high on some 3d printer ranking sites.

----------

